# XMLEncoder/XMLDecoder und java.io.File



## JUsername (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Datei (java.io.File) mit dem XMLEncoder/XMLDecoder als XML speichern? Geht das irgendwie mit einem eigenen PersistanceDelegate?


----------



## Bernd1984 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier, vll. hilft dir das:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1520747-post2.html


----------

